# Paphiopedilum henryanum ‘EggPlant’



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 4, 2020)

A new henryanum is opening now.

I’m impressed with how deep coloured the pouch is that I named him appropriately lol. Hopefully colours stay dark once fully matured. And shape flattens out.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Aug 4, 2020)

Wow...Eggplant is fitting.
Good job!


----------



## Guldal (Aug 4, 2020)

Ah, oh, ah.. .I can't breathe! Or as they say in the ol'e folksong: "She cried, she sighed, she damn near died"!

Leslie, where on earth did you lay your hands on that glorious, gorgeous henry?!


----------



## Guldal (Aug 4, 2020)

P. henryanum fma. nigritum?!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 4, 2020)

Guldal said:


> P. henryanum fma. nigritum?!


Hehe new forma!!

I lost the original tag but I think it might be from Sam... or Japan lol


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 4, 2020)

I love the color!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Aug 5, 2020)

Impressive color.


----------



## Martin (Aug 5, 2020)

lets breed completly dark henrys how they do on leucochilum/godefroyae


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 5, 2020)

I think I will self this one to get darker pouch and send pollen out to breeders (for them to create their novelty black crosses). 

I see that you had a nice awarded henryanum, Howard. Maybe cross them together?


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 5, 2020)

that is dark.


----------



## blondie (Aug 5, 2020)

This a species I've never been a fan off. Except for the var christae.
But this one I like this one a hell of a lot


----------



## HairBear73 (Aug 5, 2020)

What a beauty!


----------



## KateL (Aug 5, 2020)

Dang - that’s a nice one!


----------



## setaylien (Aug 5, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> A new henryanum is opening now.
> 
> I’m impressed with how deep coloured the pouch is that I named him appropriately lol. Hopefully colours stay dark once fully matured. And shape flattens out.
> 
> ...


The form could be a little better but the colour is excellent and shows the influence of selective breeding. Selfing it is probably a good plan and might lead to the discovery of an even better clone or two. Look at John Mossman's selfing of Cattleya mossiae 'Julie': that lead to the appearance of the clone 'Antoni Alfieri' which is one of the best mossiae's for both colour and form ever found.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 5, 2020)

So today, the flower expanded to better form, with a flatter round dorsal. Looks like the pouch colour has lighten a bit but is still quite dark. The chocolate spots are yummy!

OkI’ll let the pictures do the talking


----------



## Phred (Aug 5, 2020)

Nice color... I’ve been using pollen from ‘Candor Spots’ AM/AOS to make hybrids. Yours would be good also.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 5, 2020)

Nice oldie from long ago! I’m glad to see it around still. How did the hybrids come out? 

The pouch on Eggplant is exceptional so I will self it and send pollen to Sam and Dave to continue this line. 

Luckily the form has also dramatically improved. 

I should rename this one to ‘JackPot’ lol.


----------



## slippery (Aug 6, 2020)

Leslie, great color on this one. I have one with a very dark pouch as well (old post...'Slippery's henryanum' posted for me by Trithor)
You will find that the color on the pouch will lighten a little as the pouch expands but will still be darker than most by far. I have been
growing orchids for a long time but have never bothered with breeding until a friend talked me into it. So I crossed my best colored
with my best shaped henryanum and am hoping to finally see results as several of the larger seedlings will hopefully bloom this year.
Jerry


----------



## SuperPaph (Aug 6, 2020)

Wow, it is really a very interestin clon!!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 6, 2020)

slippery said:


> Leslie, great color in this one. I have one with a very dark pouch as well (old post...'Slippery's henryanum' posted for me by Trithor)
> You will find that the color on the pouch will lighten a little as the pouch expands but will still be darker than most by far. I have been
> growing orchids for a long time but have never bothered with breeding until a friend talked me into it. So I crossed my best colored
> with my best shaped henryanum and am hoping to finally see results as several of the larger seedlings will hopefully bloom this year.
> Jerry


Would love to see the parents you used? When are the F1 expected to come into blooming stage?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 6, 2020)

Took a few more pics today in the sun. Hope you enjoy them as much as I do! 

The pouch color is very intense dark glowing pink, contrasting with the bright lime green dorsal and purplish brown petals. The black spots also add to the playfulness of the flower. This color play is why I love henryanums!

Final size:
NS 8.4 cm
DS 4.4 cm width


----------



## slippery (Aug 6, 2020)

Leslie, you can see one of the parents by using the search option... search/Slippery's henryanum and member/Trithor.
That's the year that the plant had 3 inflorescences each with 2 flowers. Some of my henryanums are just now coming
into bud. I'm checking the larger seedlngs but nothing so far. Fingers crossed. Jerry


----------



## Pinebark (Aug 6, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## Guldal (Aug 7, 2020)

Damn good and lovely in full sun, too....and what a loooooong inflorescence for a henry...simply an amazing clone!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 7, 2020)

slippery said:


> Leslie, you can see one of the parents by using the search option... search/Slippery's henryanum and member/Trithor.
> That's the year that the plant had 3 inflorescences each with 2 flowers. Some of my henryanums are just now coming
> into bud. I'm checking the larger seedlngs but nothing so far. Fingers crossed. Jerry


Just found it. That’s a fantastic plant and flowering! Please update with pics of those in spike when they open.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 7, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Damn good and lovely in full sun, too....and what a loooooong inflorescence for a henry...simply an amazing clone!


Yes apparently there is an ecotype from the Chien Hoa province in Vietnam with these long flower stems, longer leaves and darker pouches. Not many survived the collection and redistribution travels, but luckily this one persists.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Aug 7, 2020)

Goodness gracious, that creature is stunning! Not sure why I put a pic of my beat up ole Henryanum on here. What a dude! 
Duck


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 7, 2020)

Duck Slipper said:


> Goodness gracious, that creature is stunning! Not sure why I put a pic of my beat up ole Henryanum on here. What a dude!
> Duck


Hey Duck, all henryanums are beautiful in their own way and must be shown so we can appreciate two things:

1. Enjoy the cute playful flower(s)
2. Celebrate with the grower the blessing of blooming one!

In fact, it will show us that each species/hybrids come in all shapes and sizes. All are beautiful in my (and I’m sure many other’s) eye.


----------



## GuRu (Aug 18, 2020)

Leslie, sorry to say that but I've never seen an uglier plant which doesn't fit completely in your collection of rare and albino Paph. The easiest way to solve the problem would be........send it as fast as possible to me. Lol
I hope you understand I was just kidding.
Awesome plant and flower.


----------



## Hien (Aug 18, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Yes apparently there is an ecotype from the Chien Hoa province in Vietnam with these long flower stems, longer leaves and darker pouches. Not many survived the collection and redistribution travels, but luckily this one persists.


you probably mean " Chiêm Hoá " District within Tuyên-Quang-province in VietNam




__





Chiêm Hoá District - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 23, 2020)

Another beautiful henryanum opened. This is an awarded division from Theresa Hill from Hillsview Orchids I got 2 years ago. 

Pretty chunky looking flower.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 28, 2020)

Dear Leslie
If you weren't such a nice guy, I would really start hating you!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 28, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Dear Leslie
> If you weren't such a nice guy, I would really start hating you!


Hehe thanks .

Hate is a strong feeling that can turn to more positive emotion of desire (and more orchid acquisitions). I merely serve as an enabler with my orchid pics .


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 30, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Dear Leslie
> If you weren't such a nice guy, I would really start hating you!


BTW how are your henryanums doing, Jens?


----------



## Guldal (Sep 4, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> BTW how are your henryanums doing, Jens?


I have a newbie opening its flower at the moment. Not large of size this time round, but the colouring looks promising so far. 
Will give it yet another couple of days and then post - as Arnold said in that movie: "I will be back!"


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 4, 2020)

We wait in earnest


----------



## cpmaniac (Sep 7, 2020)

Superb clone!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks CP!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 10, 2020)

Eggplant has a small buddy that just came into bloom. Five weeks later, Eggplant is still unbelievably going strong! You can see how variable the shapes of these three henryanums are. Eggplants is more majestic, Hoodview is chunky and the new one is just a Lil’ Bro lol.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 11, 2020)

These are amazingly impressive!


----------



## musa (Sep 12, 2020)

Indeed they are impressive!!!


----------



## Guldal (Sep 18, 2020)

I've had yet another sleepless night, feverishly tossing and turning in my bed, whilst thinking of mr. Henry Eggplant!
Leslie, if you ever succeeds with the selfing business, please, keep yours truly in mind!

Ps. Have had to spend this week in bed, after my son over the last weekend passed on a throat infection. He is still coughing, but thankfully we both tested negative for covid-19. I hope the flowers at my workplace will last till I get back to my office for a photosession. My henryanum newbie is nice, but, Leslie, no need to worry, not in the league of Eggie!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 22, 2020)

that is very dark


----------

